

Push for iOS (hint: Sparrow) is coming - mickael
http://gadgetsteria.com/2012/07/16/mini-review-and-giveaway-pushmail-for-ios/

======
teilo
If I'm understanding this, it still relies upon 3rd party servers. That being
the case, talk of how much better it is than BoxMail is meaningcless.

The speed of PushMail today has absolutely nothing to do with how it will
perform when their servers start getting hammered.

